# Forum Home Renovation Decking  permit for a low deck in VIC!!!

## grogamanda

Hi all,  
just found out today I need a permit to build a deck over 20M square in VIC! Looks like another opportunity for local government to gouge some cash for no apparent reason.... 
The deck I am building is 65 square meters ish 9mt X 7mt. It is being built off 4 reinforced concrete slabs using over 200 loxins and 10mm galv rod - 90X45 joists using the slabs as the bearers effectively. All these are F7 CCA treated from a reputable supplier. Decking is merbau fixed down with Hobsons Stainless steel screws. There joist frames are built in 3.6M sections for maneuverability as I set the whole thing up and these will be bolted together using M10 coach bolts at 800mm centres. I am also considering putting 2 additional 100X100mm bearers in for additional support (over engineering I know) 
It isnt connected to the house as such as everything is bolted downwards but it abuts the house. 
The maximum height from FFL will be 115mm (a single step).  
Am I likely to get bogged down with a load of additional BS by having to get a permit or is it a simple tick the box and hand the cash over exercise? 
I may need some advice on gaps as I live in park orchards which is pretty "Bushy".. 
I would welcome your thoughts. 
richard 
P.S -This is a fantastic forum!!!!

----------


## zbooynick

What council are you part of? It is highly unlikely you will need to apply for a permit for anything below 800mm in height. In fact Building Regulations specifically mention that none is required as long as it's not on a front street.

----------


## grogamanda

manningham council - they have confirmed anything over 20sqm needs a permit...its a joke. It would have been easier to tile the damn thing and then i wouldnt need anything! 
i am doing it through www.buildingpermits.com.au as they are doing the pool permit. 
hacked off i am i is....

----------


## Mezz

I was about to build a 9 x 3 meter deck, no paper work, as I thought that a permit was not required. I also live in the Manningham area, so I'm peeved that I now need drawings and approval. Thanks for the heads up. Do they re-evaluate their rates on the work that is done on your house?

----------


## grogamanda

> I was about to build a 9 x 3 meter deck, no paper work, as I thought that a permit was not required. I also live in the Manningham area, so I'm peeved that I now need drawings and approval. Thanks for the heads up. Do they re-evaluate their rates on the work that is done on your house?

  
I dont think they can re-evaluate the rates based on what you invest in the property - its more a cost of service thing isnt it?? 
By the way - use nicholson wright for the permit - its quicker and easier...:: Nicholson Wright Building Surveyors - you dont need planning permits.....I dont think... 
grog

----------


## Mezz

Thanks a ton for your help Grog.

----------


## bpj1968

> What council are you part of? It is highly unlikely you will need to apply for a permit for anything below 800mm in height. In fact Building Regulations specifically mention that none is required as long as it's not on a front street.

  Can you point me to exactly where it is stated that these decks don't need a permit, rather than "Building Regulations" as the _Building Regulations 2006_ (Vic) make no mention of exempting decks

----------


## datman510

I don't think you will find anything about a deck being exempt in the Building regs 2006, the only thing close to what you said would be a pergola and that is only if it is under 20sqm and under 3.6 high. Aside from that what you are talking about is a planning permit anyway which is a separate thing to a building permit. 
Not sure that putting joists straight on a slab will be acceptable either..... all these things can be avoided if you build it without a permit  :2thumbsup:  (sense of humour please admin) 
Cheers

----------


## bpj1968

the word "deck" is only mentioned 3 ot 4 times in the regs, which is why I was asking, and not expecting a "it is written here....." reply  
It does mention that decks under 800 high, can encroach into the setback area, (but no mention of not requiring permits) 
also that decks aren't counted in overall site coverage (but no mention of not requiring permits)  
Pergolas are completley different, (basically a carport without a roof). 
Yep and planning permits are very differnt and vary from council to council, and also from street to street, depending on applicable overlays

----------

